# Thinking of buying a 2011 Arto 79R



## aikidoamigo

Anyone got any constructive advice?

Are they too long for general use at 8mtrs?

Is there room to add larger / more leisure batteries?

Payload seems quite good at 1300 Kilo, is that realistic?

Anyone know the rear departure angle?

What about self levelling suspension, does it / can it have?

Any comments or experiences would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## MyGalSal

Can only really comment on one of your questions ie re payload:

1300kg is a good and useful payload, HOWEVER, would strongly recommend that you ask dealer to put it on weighbridge before you buy because it has been our experience that the payload as stated in the manufacturer's literature is wildly inaccurate. They use clever wording but the 1300kg is probably the payload available before they add anything to the van that you could be forgiven for thinking is part of the standard issue, ie seat swivels, heated wing mirrors etc etc. And I don't mean the toys we add on such as rollout awnings, extra leisure batteries etc.

Have thoughts on a couple of other questions:
length: It is individual requirement. Depends on where you like to take your van. Some places would be difficult, most would be OK. We have never had a problem with our 7.3m.

The self-levelling system is almost certainly likely to be an option - an expensive option at about £4000. - It is on my wish list!

Sal


----------



## erneboy

8 meters is perfectly fine for parking etc., we are 8.5 and don't have problems. Any difficulty I have encountered has been due to width and even then it's rarely a problem.

We have lots of German friends who have N&B vans and they don't complain about them. Four parked in a group beside us this weekend, Alan.


----------



## MyGalSal

Can only comment on one of your questions ie re payload:

1300kg is a good and useful payload, HOWEVER, would strongly recommend that you ask dealer to put it on weighbridge before you buy because it has been our experience that the payload as stated in the manufacturer's literature is wildly inaccurate. They use clever wording but the 1300kg is probably the payload available before they add anything to the van that you could be forgiven for thinking is part of the standard issue, ie seat swivels, heated wing mirrors etc etc. And I don't mean the toys we add on such as rollout awnings, extra leisure batteries etc.

Sal


----------



## AndrewandShirley

We have an 8m N&B Flair 7100 and basically it goes anywhere we decide to take it. 

No problem with length but make sure the camp site can take you. If in doubt we have called the sites in advance, we have never been refused anywhere. 

We have managed to put two batteries in the garage of ours as there was more than enough room. 

Payload is super and at the last weigh had 500kgs to spare. Its is plated at 4600kgs. 

Would not worry about the rear departure angle, just use your judgement when parking. If we are unsure we go out and shunt, never had a problem we could not solve yet. 

As ours is twin rear axle we do not need self levelling suspension as we do not need it. 

We also have a solar panel aboard and we have gone for 15+ days without the need for hookup.


----------



## VanFlair

Hi

I think that I saw on the front page that you were thinking of the Rapido 990 MHV which of course would be rear wheel drive vs the front wheel drive Fiat of the Arto, we have been looking around and really like the Arto BUT have a hankering for a Merc based MH, so I will watch this thread with interest.


Martin


----------



## teemyob

*Van*

For an 8m Van, I think RWD is far better suited.

And as we use the van more in the winter, for me the N&B Fiats are out.

From what I have seen the Rapido's are great motorhomes. But I don't think they are winterised.

TM


----------



## aikidoamigo

*update*

The more I read these threads the more I think it would be easier to have a self build project.

Actually I had the RWD strongly in my mind and forgot to check on the Arto... Damn, back to the drawing board again!

Winterised is a must as this will be a 12 month van and certainly we intend to stay in the cold climates too.

So, RWD, Winterised.... looks like Mercedes / German again or is there another option?


----------



## MyGalSal

I think if you want a truly winterised van then there is no better option than German. Our Hymer is cosy and toasty. Beautifully insulated with fresh and waste tanks, dump valve etc all indoors. We also use 12 months and we have Alde heating which is brilliant. We have a double floor which is heated. The drivers and passenger windows are double glazed. The drivers and passenger seats are heated. If you intend wintering in your van this is the way to go.

We are on a Fiat so FWD but find it OK.

Sal


----------



## Ozzyjohn

Go German, 
go RWD, 
go Large, 
go Heated double floor, 
go Alde, 
go Heat Exchanger
go enjoy yourself come rain, shine, heatwave, or big freeze! 

Ours is on an Iveco chassis (mk3 Daily) - somewhat more "workhorse" rather than "refined", but you get the feeling it will walk up the side of a tall building if you ask it to. 

The thing people rarely seem to mention about well insulated vans is that they stay cooler when it is hot outside (as well as the often considered keeping warm in winter conditions).

Happy hunting!


Regards,
John


----------



## rrusty

I have got a 2010 Arto 74L 

1. Are they too long for general use at 8meters? 
Mine is 7.75 and never been a problem with lenth. 

2. Is there room to add larger / more leisure batteries 
Yes I have got 3. 

Payload seems quite good at 1300 Kilo, is that realistic? 
Mine is 1600kg and even with all the extras taken in to account and with bikes and full tanks still have 420kg extra 

Anyone know the rear departure angle? 
I have to be careful and be aware of the back swinging out due to the rear overhang. 

What about self levelling suspension, does it / can it have? 
I have got air suspension but it does not have self levelling. 

Any comments or experiences would be appreciated. 

After 18 months I am very pleased with the way it handles on the road and the amount of payload and storage space. 

I am not very happy with as follows. 
3 burner gas hob, problems trying to keep them burning, have to keep stripping down and cleaning. 

Water pump never been right, currently takes 15 seconds before water starts. 

Dashboard noisy and rattles. Overhead bed the same. 

Toilet door noisy. 

Floor noisy and all floor hatches rattle when stood on. 

Outside door locker barrels keep coming out when turning the key. 

Habitation door handle broke and I had to replace. 

Sliding hab window whistles. 

Flyscreen surround on 2 windows keeps falling off. 

All of these faults have been reported to the dealer and they have tried to fix them but have failed on every one of them. 

Would I buy another Arto. NO NEVER AGAIN


----------



## aikidoamigo

*thanks*

wow thanks for your honesty and taking the time to write.

Normally people give the usual 'I love my van' answers ;-)

Sorry to hear of your troubles, thats a killer when you spend so much money but do you think perhaps you just got the one made Friday afternoon or have you heard similar stories from others?

I would get some kitchen door bumpers... you know the clear gel type for the rattles and some no more nails for the fly-screens..... damn, it makes me mad just writing this; companies that fail to provide goods fit for service should be more easily taken to task!

It is a smashing looking unit though.

Kind regards
:?


----------



## rrusty

We were at the Dusseldorf motorhome show earlier this month and if we had the choice again this would be a contender, with all the extras we have on our current one.

GLOBETROTTER XL I


----------

